# GA & Chat



## jones57742

GA: withdrawal symptoms yet?

TR


----------



## guppyart

umm not to bad, discovered I actually can have a life outside of chat if I want lol.
but most likely will forget once we have chat back hehe


----------



## Guest

I had to think about who GA was for a second...lol


----------



## guppyart

hah I might just keep him for myself he is so cute ^_^


----------



## Guest

I want a valintines present....


----------



## jones57742

Folks:

Two items:

I have asked Shaggy in a PM if access to additional resources will help expedite reimplementation of chat.

I have yet to hear back.


BB my prowess of observation is exceptional but have you changed your "hair do"?


TR


----------



## Guest

jones57742 said:


> I have asked Shaggy in a PM if access to additional resources will help expedite reimplementation of chat.


my brain hurts after reading that

PUSW(People for the Use of Simple Words)


----------



## Buggy

I think it's the way you are laying on the couch, it's kinda pushed up in the back and you have it brushed away from your face. lol


----------



## flamingo

Lmao, what was that?

And, I think we need chat back, before Nate burns down his house.... again xD


----------



## Guest

jones57742 said:


> Folks:
> 
> Two items:
> 
> I have asked Shaggy in a PM if access to additional resources will help expedite reimplementation of chat.
> 
> 
> TR












What additional resources? http://home.earthlink.net/~scottsmiley/images/Confused.gif


----------



## guppyart

flamingo said:


> Lmao, what was that?
> 
> And, I think we need chat back, before Nate burns down his house.... again xD


only on tuesdays dylan and you know you enjoy a good bonfire, well I know andaroo loves a good fire and taco toga party


----------



## guppyart

oh crap todays tuesday I am soooo doomed


----------



## jones57742

fishbguy said:


> my brain hurts after reading that
> 
> PUSW(People for the Use of Simple Words)


Hmmmm? What to do next?

I get hammered when I employ my business writing style.

I get hammered when I employ my West Texas colloquialisms.

TR


----------



## Guest

guppyart said:


> only on tuesdays dylan and you know you enjoy a good bonfire, well I know andaroo loves a good fire and taco toga party


TACO TOGA PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

WE WANT CHAT!!  I miss it.


----------



## Buggy

Jones, just try to strive for a happy medium.


----------



## Guest

jones57742 said:


> colloquialisms.
> 
> TR


now trying to be rude or anything, but what does colloquialisms mean?


----------



## Guest

jones57742 said:


> Hmmmm? What to do next?
> 
> I get hammered when I employ my business writing style.
> 
> I get hammered when I employ my West Texas colloquialisms.
> 
> TR


You don't have to post like you're writing a scientific article. Just talk normally. An intelligent vocabulary is nice, but overdoing it just confuses people.


----------



## guppyart

I find I struggle with words longer then 2 letters like one, cat, dog, naked wookie.


----------



## jones57742

Folks:

Chat is still not working for me.

Anyone else?

You mods are bound to know why chat has not been reimplemented.

ga:
Withdrawal symptoms still serious?


I somehow missed the responses in this thread.

fbg, sk and ga
:grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: 


Rita:
I shall try.


JOM:
Me also.

TR


----------



## karazy

my chat isnt working still and it annoys me cuzthen we start getting stupid threads from people like me who are bored


----------



## Guest

Chat isn't working for anyone yet. Shaggy is still working on it.


----------



## Obsidian

FBG
Colloquial: a local or regional dialect expression

Colloquialisms: Using said dialects or expressions 

Just in case you actually wanted to know


----------



## guppyart

nah you discover you can have a life without chat when you don't have chat.
that and been busy playing eve online  and talking with beki lol


----------



## jones57742

guppyart said:


> ... that and been busy playing eve ...


eve?

TR


----------



## Guest

jones57742 said:


> eve?
> 
> TR


Online game. Kind of like World of Warcraft, but in space.


----------



## guppyart

much cooler lol  this game http://www.eve-online.com/ .
the games mechanics are much better then WOW cause its a player driven market etc its completely player driven, so then you control stuff in game


----------



## flamingo

Ah yes, Nate found a life outside of chat!
*double take*
Oh, nevermind, he's still sitting at the computer


----------



## Guest

thanks obsidian


----------



## jones57742

For Everyone Who Has Posted In This Thread

I know that yall get wore out with me aggravating yall about your grades and the courses which yall should be taking (and JOM wrt license examinations) as well as my old war stories but I thought that yall might enjoy this one.

In 1972 when I needed a break from assembly language programming and debugging I would play "Star Trek". The program only had (obviously as best as I remember) the Enterprise, Klingon ships, phasers and photon torpedoes.

This program was run on a CDC main frame. Sounds wonderful does it not???

ROFLMAO

The output device was a teletype and the mainframe had less computing power as well as online and offline storage than an old XP server at the office.

In 1973 the chairman of our group, who subsequently became a Nobel Prize Laurette, purchased us CRT monitors, via a significant grant, as he believed that these monitors would improve our productivity*.

As best as I can remember these monitors were somewhere in $20K to $30K range, were green background with white foreground, were approximately 8" in size and were fast enough such that display refreshes could only be minimally observed.

*He was correct as rotating the Enterprise to fire took only like 5 seconds on the CRTs compared to a couple of minutes on the teletypes.

TR


----------



## guppyart

flamingo said:


> Ah yes, Nate found a life outside of chat!
> *double take*
> Oh, nevermind, he's still sitting at the computer


pfffft don't you wish I had a life :chair: 

although I really do miss chat these days:-(


----------



## flamingo

Jones.
YOU HAVE REACHED THE X-TREME LEVEL OF CONFUSION.
SPELLED JUST WITH AN X.


----------



## Guest

I need chat back. I am having trouble finding ways to procrastinate! It's terrible!


----------



## Guest

JustOneMore20 said:


> I need chat back. I am having trouble finding ways to procrastinate! It's terrible!


Me too.


----------



## k-dawg-

JustOneMore20 said:


> I need chat back. I am having trouble finding ways to procrastinate! It's terrible!


I feel your pain! =(


----------



## karazy

i know! and also theres so many threads since people cant ask using chat(mostly karazy's threads)


----------



## Obsidian

I am missing chat even though I usually only go a few times per week. I still miss it greatly!

I am also wondering if there would be a way to change the "There are several users in chat..." to "Chat is currently down." Then it could be changed back when it is fixed, so everyone knows when it is back up. 

I miss harassing wookie and mingo. 

Plus today is my birthday and I didn't get to play with my FF friends at all! *crying*


----------



## flamingo

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY OBSIDIAN BUDDAY!*

I almost missed it too .
I apologize, I don't check FF much anymore


----------



## Guest

:fun: :hbd: Happy Birthday!!! :hbd: :fun:


----------



## karazy

happy bday obsidian!


----------



## Guest

Happy birthday!! (sorry ;p )

*attacks the nearest living thing because alas, chat is still not working*


----------



## Buggy

:fun: HAPPY (BELATED) BIRTHDAY!:fun: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Happy B-Day OB! :fun: 


Now back to the issue at hand....


----------



## guppyart

I am about ready to strangle andaroo and ruin my plans for togafootball, bonfire taco party


----------



## BV77

hmm God built the world in 6 days and took the 7th off.....chat's been down about 3 weeks...Whatzup??
LoL


----------



## BV77

oops...just checked that, it's only been two weeks.....seems like more, though..lol


----------



## Shaggy

I was going to say, its been like a little over a week. 

I think I figured out what was wrong. I need to download a Java program to the server and thats why it hasn't been working. Now just waiting for my server guys to install it and we should be up and running


----------



## Guest

guppyart said:


> I am about ready to strangle andaroo and ruin my plans for togafootball, bonfire taco party


*gathers the little forest critters and runs for the hills*


----------



## BV77

thanks, Shaggy.....Just giving you a hard time. I realize you are working on it.


----------



## Guest

Chat is like an addiction to some of us and we're having withdrawals! We know you are working on it though.


----------



## Guest

you never really realize how often you use chat until your without it. ...lol


----------



## flamingo

You guys are such nerds


----------



## Guest

AM NOT!


----------



## Obsidian

Thank you to everyone who wished me a happy birthday 

I got a rather large cupcake from a co worker that I believe will take me days to eat. 

I found my other gift from a co-worker on the "ironic" side. She bought me a Zen water fountain. 

I have 4 fish tanks, I have plenty of water sounds in my life! 

But I love the fountain and will be setting it up at work 

Glad to hear chat is on the mend!!!!!!

Scuba: I learned a long time ago: Nerd is a good thing!


----------



## Buggy

Get a tiny baby koi goldfish to put in the zen pool. lol


----------



## Obsidian

LOL Buggy. Maybe a sticker of one to put on the side. The fountain has a little sand garden and a mini rake and everything


----------



## Guest

Obsidian said:


> LOL Buggy. Maybe a sticker of one to put on the side. The fountain has a little sand garden and a mini rake and everything


I love those things!


----------

